
A.I can now tell you why your baby is crying - CitizenTekk
https://www.star2.com/family/2019/07/14/ai-understand-babies-crying/
======
clouddrover
Prior art:
[https://youtu.be/oxIfYYEWVT0?t=90](https://youtu.be/oxIfYYEWVT0?t=90)

